# Emptying clean water from Bessacarr E725



## timallen88 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi. Recently acquired a Bessacarr E725 second hand. I have located the lever to empty waste water in the storage section at the rear of the passenger side, but can anyone tell me where I locate the lever to empty clean water? Thank you!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Dont think there is one, if its like our e560. Only way to empty fresh water is to lift hatch in lounge floor, and take out the plug in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## timallen88 (Feb 5, 2018)

That explains why I can't find it!  Thank you for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Tim and welcome. I have a 725, a fantastic van.

If you lift the centre cushion in the lounge and raise the slatted section you'll see the water tank below. It stretches the full width of the van.

You'll see a (in my case) black srew lid which you need to remove. You'll then have to reach down into the water and pull out a small rubber bung to drain the tank. The bung should be attached to a chain.

If you have any other model specific questions, let me know.


----------

